# Empire Comfort Systems



## molski (Oct 24, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with the Innsbrook Traditional insert by Empire?  I can't find much info online and not sure how reputable they are.  I had a quote from a dealer that was a lot cheaper than what I have been looking at but he was saying they are great units they are just not that fancy. Thanks!


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Jan 6, 2012)

I sold one to a customer and they brought it back to me.  The panel kit didn't line up correctly and the blower had a rattle they couldn't get rid of.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 6, 2012)

Minimal experience with these models, but empire has been a good company for years

this season I've sold 3 of the dv33 models, seem like nice units, especially for the price. 

no call backs yet, but they haven't been in service for long


----------



## fueldude (Jan 7, 2012)

They are a good units and a great value. I have sold quite a few and the only issue is the blower noise (which they have addressed and fixed). 

Log set is nothing fancy and options are few, but it is a solid unit that will heat. Bumper to bumper 3 year warranty and US made.

I personally have one in my house and wouldn't trade it for anything, not Enviro or Kozy.


----------



## ernie (Oct 7, 2012)

Great company.
Ernie


----------

